# String in Hex konvertieren: Problem



## bonesix (22. Mai 2007)

Hi,

ich lese gerade aus einer MaxDB ein Feld vom Typ CHAR() BYTE aus. In meinem SQL Fenster steht in diesem Feld der Wert *CA04408C8B633C76B8844607C477*. Auslesen tue ich das bei meinem ResultSet als String (gibts da ne sinnvollere Lösung?)

Wenn ich von Hand (im Windows-Rechner ;-)) die Zahlen aus dem String wieder in Hex umwandeln will kommen nur bei 80% richtige Zahlen raus.

HEX = Hexadezimale Zahl, wie sie im SQL Fenster angezeigt wird
HEX>DEZ = Umwandlung in Int mit dem Windows Taschenrechner
SQL = eigene Umwandlung per Code


```
HEX  HEX>DEZ  SQL
CA	202		202	OK
04	  4		  4	OK
40	 64		 64	OK
8C	140		338	FALSCH
8B	139     8249	FALSCH
63	 99		 99	OK
3C	 60		 60	OK
76	118		118	OK
B8	184		184	OK
84	132     8222	FALSCH
46	 70		 70	OK
07	  7		  7	OK
C4	196		196	OK	
77	119		119	OK
```

Alle bis auf die 3 Hexzahlen die mit 8 anfangen sind korrekt. Nur warum sind die 3 falsch?

Hier mein Code:

```
String test = results.getString(colNames.get("OBJECTID"));
for (int x = 0; x < test.length(); x++) {
	char c = test.charAt(x);
	System.out.println((int)c);
}
```

Wird der String ohne Umwandlung ausgegeben kommt *Ê@Œ‹c<v¸„FÄw¿* heraus. Also erstmal unbrauchbar zum anzeigen und weiterarbeiten.

Hat jemand eine Idee, warum das bei diesen 3 Zahlen nicht funktioniert?

Viele Grüße und danke im vorraus,
ms


----------



## SlaterB (22. Mai 2007)

wenn du diesen String ausgibst kommt son Quatsch raus, und wenn ihn zeichenweise ausgibst wird daraus "338"??

also das für sich würde mich schon mehr wundern als ob da nun 338 oder 140 rauskommt 

oder ist der gesamte String 'CA04408C8B633C76B8844607C477' gleich dem 'Ê@Œ‹c<v¸„FÄw ¿'?

mit fällt nun noch nichts direkt ein, aber teste vielleicht mal mit DB-Elementen '1', '2', '3' usw.,
insbesondere natürlich die 8


----------



## bonesix (22. Mai 2007)

Hi,

ja, der gesamte String 'CA04408C8B633C76B8844607C477' ist gleich dem 'Ê@Œ‹c<v¸„FÄw ¿'. Das liegt vermutlich daran dass die Hexzahlen im String als ASCII Zeichen interpretiert und ausgegeben werden. Und dann kommt da eben so ein seltsamer String bei raus.

Da ist es schon eher verwunderlich dass die Int-Zahl überall ausser an 3 Stellen funktioniert. Würde das funktionieren kann ich die Dezimaldarstellung problemlos in einen Hex-String zum Anzeigen konvertieren. So geht es aber leider nicht.

Grüße,
ms


----------



## Marco13 (22. Mai 2007)

Irgendwie glaube ich nicht, dass das mit der führenden "8" zu tun hat - eher damit, dass die Zahlen, die falsch sind, alle größer sind als 255, und damit nichtmehr mit einem byte dargestellt werden können...


----------



## Tellerrand (22. Mai 2007)

Marco13 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Irgendwie glaube ich nicht, dass das mit der führenden "8" zu tun hat - eher damit, dass die Zahlen, die falsch sind, alle größer sind als 255, und damit nichtmehr mit einem byte dargestellt werden können...


Die sind doch nur größer als ein byte eben weil sei falsch sind.
CA z.B. die höchste verwendete Zahl hier ist korrekt.

Wunder mich eher darüber,d ass hier so viel murks passiert beim String aus der Datenbank lesen.
Der Code:

```
String test = results.getString(colNames.get("OBJECTID")); 
for (int x = 0; x < test.length(); x++) { 
   char c = test.charAt(x); 
   System.out.println((int)c); 
}
```
wegibt für mich irgendwie keinen Sinn, was soll der machen?

Und an welcher Stelle wandelst du in Hex um?


----------



## bonesix (22. Mai 2007)

In die Richtung gingen meine Gedanken auch schon. 
Nur: 8B ist eigentlich 139, also unter 255. Bei B8 (184), einer größeren Zahl gehts ja auch.

Oder habe ich irgendwo einen Denkfehler drin?


----------



## bonesix (22. Mai 2007)

Tellerrand hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Und an welcher Stelle wandelst du in Hex um?



Noch garnicht. 
Ich lade den Wert als String aus der DB. Danach iteriere ich über alle Chars in dem String und wandle den Char in einen Integer um und gebe ihn aus. Die Ergebnisse entsprechen der dritten Spalte SQL (erstes Posting).

Danach erst sollen die Zahlen in Hex umgewandelt werden. Dieser Code existiert aber noch nicht, da ja bereits die Umwandlung in die Dezimaldarstellung nicht korrekt zu funktionieren scheint.

Meiner Ansicht nach müssten diese Integer dem Dezimalen Wert der Hexzahl entsprechen (korrigiert mich bitte wenn das nicht so ist). Was bei allen ausser 3 Zahlen auch der Fall ist.


----------



## SlaterB (22. Mai 2007)

> Meiner Ansicht nach müssten diese Integer dem Dezimalen Wert der Hexzahl entsprechen 

warum sollte das eigentlich so sein?
schön und gut falls die DB automatisch nach Dezimal umwandelt,
aber warum sollte die das für jede Ziffer einzeln machen?


----------



## Marco13 (22. Mai 2007)

Hol' dir das ganze doch mal mit reault.getBytes als bytes array. Dann hast du (vermutlich) auch keine Problem mit Zeichen, die im String als Unicoed interpertiert werden :wink:


----------



## bonesix (22. Mai 2007)

Ahhh ich habs:

@Marco13:

Ja man muss getBytes() benutzen. Das hatte ich schonmal versucht war aber etwas verwirrt weil dann auch negative Zahlen herauskommen. Allerdings kommen die Bytezahlen in einer Zweierkomplementdarstellung an, d.h. alles > 125 wird in den Bereich -125 bis 0 verschoben. 
Das hat mich anfangs etwas verwirrt^^

Thx und bye,
ms


----------

